# Box 66 & Kilimanjaro



## Fuzzonaut (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello,

new guy here, I tried those 2 fuzzes for starters. As I didn't want to spent too much on transistors, I went through what was laying around.

For the 66, almost anything sounded great: currently there's a Russain GT320B and a AC128 (I think).







The Kilimanjaro was a bit trickier, some transistors where giving me a bit of oscillation on certain filter settings, which actually was kinda cool, but currently there are two Russian GT403B and a AC125. 








It would be cool to have a "Mojo PCB" for some of those low part count, old school fuzzes with a wider spacing around components, especially caps.
I'd have liked to throw some totally oversized caps into the 66.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 13, 2019)

Awesome stuff, great job!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Jul 14, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Awesome stuff, great job!



Thanks!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 16, 2019)

niiiice


----------



## Robert (Jul 17, 2019)

Fuzzonaut said:


> It would be cool to have a "Mojo PCB" for some of those low part count, old school fuzzes with a wider spacing around components, especially caps.



I like this idea, years ago I designed a few for etching that looked similar in style to eyelet boards.


----------



## Pupina (Aug 15, 2021)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Hello,
> 
> new guy here, I tried those 2 fuzzes for starters. As I didn't want to spent too much on transistors, I went through what was laying around.
> 
> ...


Dear FUZZONAUT, could you please tell the specs of the three transistors used in the Kilimanjaro? I mean Q1, Q1, Q3 HFE and leakage.
Do you have a soundfile of the Kilimajiaro?
Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Aug 15, 2021)

Pupina said:


> Dear FUZZONAUT, could you please tell the specs of the three transistors used in the Kilimanjaro? I mean Q1, Q1, Q3 HFE and leakage.
> Do you have a soundfile of the Kilimajiaro?
> Thanks!


Hi, no I'm afraid, I don' have the specs at hand - and the pedal is with a friend ... 
Also, IIRC, I didn't test any of the transistors I tried, I just went through what I had lying around and stopped when it sounded best to my ears.
No sound files either.  Sorry.


----------



## Barry (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice graphics and tidy builds!


----------

